# What you Did to your Super L key(window key)



## gary4gar (Jun 30, 2007)

Most keyborads have a windows key in them, but in linux this key lies unmapped who what you guys did to your windows key post your innovative ideas


i made it as a luncher to linux's core the mighty terminal


----------



## praka123 (Jun 30, 2007)

had it set as shutdown dialogue.now super is not working and i dont care.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 30, 2007)

I used to map Super_L to nautilus and Super_R to lock screen. But, now-a-days I use fluxbox and don't use either of those things.


----------



## mediator (Jun 30, 2007)

Hehe, I never gave it a thought......Guess I'll use it to launch xmms!!


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 30, 2007)

me too, never gave it a thought. I like Gary's idea. I'll use it to launch terminal.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 30, 2007)

Super worked  for me to launch _gnome-terminal_ and Super_R for _xrefresh_.. but now its not working .. so using Alt key as a alternative


----------



## Sykora (Jun 30, 2007)

Escape, in ratpoison.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow. ratpoison. I tried it for 10 mins and decided to try it some other time. When will that come, no one knows


----------



## Sykora (Jun 30, 2007)

Frankly speaking, all it takes to hate ratpoison is 10 minutes. It takes another week or so after that to love it. But it does make you lonesome for eyecandy.

And for some reason, I don't have a Super_R, only a Super_L.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 30, 2007)

New Windows based keyboards only have one Super button for some reason. Looks like no one ever uses them much, even on Windows.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 30, 2007)

In Windows,it shud have been better if that is shortcut fur 3-finger salute (CTRL+ALT+DEL)


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 30, 2007)

^^
yea that would really be helpful
the no. of times it is required is uncountable.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 30, 2007)

*www.afunworld.com/content/20070716/pictures/7/mic009.jpg
Microsoft Keyboard


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is a good joke:

Eventually, Bill dies and Satan is there to greet him. “Welcome Mr. Gates, we’ve been waiting for you. This will be your home for all eternity. You’ve been selfish, greedy and a big liar all your life. Now, since you’ve got me in a good mood, I’ll be generous and give you a choice of three places in which you’ll be locked up forever.”

Satan takes Bill to a huge lake of fire in which millions of poor souls are tormented and tortured.

He then takes him to a massive coliseum where thousands of people are chased about and devoured by starving lions.

Finally, he takes Bill to a tiny room in which is almost empty but for a small computer.

Without hesitation, Bill says “I’ll take this option.”

“Fine,” says Satan, allowing Bill to enter the room. Satan locks the room after Bill. As he turns around, he bumps into Lucifer.

“That was Bill Gates!” cried Lucifer. “Why did you give him the best place of all!”

“That’s what everyone thinks” snickered Satan. “The PC’s got Windows XP!” laughed Satan. “And it’s missing three keys,”

“Which three?”

“Control, Alt and Delete.”


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha, back to topic guys  this CAD thing is going too far


----------



## praka123 (Jun 30, 2007)

It seems difficult to set key assignments in Xorg other than DE(GNOME or kde) keyboard pereferences.u have to map the o/p of the key from "xev" and then do a script ..hmm..hope things are simpler


----------



## Sykora (Jun 30, 2007)

Use xbindkeys.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2007)

^ that will not work every time afair.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 3, 2007)

I have OpenSuSE 10.2... Super has been assigned by SuSE to open the main menu by default


----------



## Sykora (Jul 3, 2007)

@praka : It doesn't work for some keys on some keyboards. But for keys like super, and the other 'normal' keys (non-multimedia), it does work. And it certainly makes the process a lot easier. The only limitation I see is that it can only associate keys to shell commands. That's fine for those of us who live by the console anyway, but for others, maybe not.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2007)

^^^^^
how to set multimedia keys??


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> @praka : It doesn't work for some keys on some keyboards. But for keys like super, and the other 'normal' keys (non-multimedia), it does work. And it certainly makes the process a lot easier. The only limitation I see is that it can only associate keys to shell commands. That's fine for those of us who live by the console anyway, but for others, maybe not.


believe me,I tried looong back(3/4 yrs back) assigning keys manually.that time it worked.for now,it seems even GNOME keyboard shortcut settings isnt working for super_L! and it seems am not much interested either to tinker with the settings 
I too tries terminal much often,but not a programmer  (i`m weak in math) .For me,as of now i messed the gtk2 lib versions on my debian sid and xbindkey aborts with segmentation fault.even xbindkey seems not  a preferred way as you cant gurantee that works.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 4, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ^^^^^
> how to set multimedia keys??


You can try KeyTouch first to find out if your keyboard is already configured in it. In case not, go on to binding it.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 5, 2007)

Set as Super mod key...to use with global shortcuts and also as a maximise/minimise (Super+X,N) repectively


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 6, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> You can try KeyTouch first to find out if your keyboard is already configured in it. In case not, go on to binding it.


Well ubuntus does a fine job and maps all of my keys including multimedia keys expect the calculator shortcut key. However for other distro its not the case


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 6, 2007)

i've mapped it to terminal and firefox respectively


----------

